# Iconoclast Boots



## PaintedFury

Has anyone on here actually used these boots? If so, did you like them? I want to hear some reviews, whether good or bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

I was curious too, I just seen some on Ebay. They have quite the price tag on them! Holy crap!


----------



## PaintedFury

They are somewhat like PC SMBs, but have two support slings instead of one. I saw them on Horse Talk Live last week. Was just wondering if anyone on here heard of or use them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse

Oh wow, I'm sold on them guys.

Got my hands on a pair, LOVED the way they felt. They look so much better than the others boots I own (Classic Equine Legacy and SMB VenTech Elites)

Now if only I could afford to get my own pair...-pout-


----------



## PaintedFury

I found the full set(front, hind, & bell) for $180.00, that is quite expensive. But, I guess if you compete regularly for money, and they can reduce your chance of injury for your competition buddy. That is definately cheaper than the potential vet bill. I currently use the SMB Elies, but when those wear out, I may just suck it up and buy some of these.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jess Angela

We have a roping gelding who tore a suspensory ligament and sustained some tendon damage as well. Before his injury, we used SMB 3's. But after, they just didnt give him the support he needed, so we bought the Iconoclast Rehab boots. They have been amazing. They did change his movement a slight amount, and they are a bit bulky, but without them, he would come up lame after a small amount of work. 
We decided to buy some for our mare who never had an injury, and she seems to do ok with them. I like that they give more lift with the second strap. Especially for dainty thoroughbred legs.


----------



## Bobthebuilder

Subbing- I've been looking at these too and would love to hear what people have to say about them


----------



## PaintedFury

More than welcome to Bob.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThursdayNext

I just ran across these things - my horse came up lame at the trot 10 days ago, and two vet visits and an ultrasound later, it's clear that he injured his suspensory. He's a retired GP show jumper so this is not the FIRST time he's damaged his suspensories, and I've been looking for something that might reduce the risk of further incidents. He's not in hard work at all, but he managed to injure this one just goofing around in the turnout.  If these things actually work, they'd be worth the price. I've spent $350 on vets in the last week alone.


----------



## PaintedFury

They have ones that you ride in, and ones that are for recovery purposes. You may want to look into those as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GrittyCowgirl

I love them :happydance:. They leave other name brand boots in the dust! I always used SMB elites and CE legacy in the past but will never go back. They are well worth the money. They hold up well over time (i have 1 pair that I have used over 3 years and they still look like new), the velcro lasts forever and the support they give is unreal. I've noticed my gelding stops a lot harder with the rear boots as well. They really keep dirt and sand out! They do run smaller than smb's or legacy's so make sure you measure your horses legs before ordering. Their website shows how to measure correctly step by step. My gelding usually wears mediums in other brands but with Iconoclast he wears larges. 

I have never had to use the rehab boots before but have heard rave reviews from people bringing a horse back to competition after some pretty serious suspensory and tendon injuries.


----------



## Saddlebag

While everyone is rushing out to buy Iconoclasts, I'm looking for a good used set of SMB's and bell boots for the fronts only.


----------



## TeamAngel

I have a full set and been using them for 6 months. I feel like going by the measuring for size that my boots are too big for my horse but they still work well. My barrel horse had a severe suspensory injury in her back left hind. I am just now starting to ride her again after a year and a half. Her tear was really bad but she is currently doing very well with her exercises. I bought the iconoclasts for her sister after the injury as prevention. The only thing that I dont like versus the other brands is that the wall of the boots going up the leg are not as stiff or as thick. But the horse I have put these on has windpuffs on her hind fetlocks when I bought her and thats where you measure for size so may be part of mine being to big. So measure carefully. The BEST WAY to wrap and prevent as I have learned after the fact is vetwrap under the boot. BUT, DONT DO IT IF YOU DONT KNOW THE CORRECT WAY AND HAVE PATIENCE TO DO IT OR YOU WILL MAKE MATTERS WORSE AND CREATE NEW PROBLEMS. I am going back to my vet tomorrow. My girl is ready to start loping. I am going to review with her what I can put UNDER vet wrap so its not too bulky to wear under the iconoclasts but enough so the vet wrap doesnt hurt their leg. ALSO IF YOU INVEST IN THE ICONCOCLASTS its CRAZY not to get the extra long ones!! It costs a little more but worth it. Check all sites before you order also. It cost more if you get off their website. Learned that the hard way. I will post a how to wrap video on YOutube in the next day or so to help you all! You will be able to find me under Miranda Hartman. My injured horse is Nik Dells KOKOMO Angel. You can see with her first barrel how she got her injury. Some horses just work too hard for you and its our responsibility to get them all better again  Best advice..never rush an injury. IF they tell you a year-make it six months longer! Just because your doctor tells you its okay for you to run on a torn knee after several months doesnt mean your ready! We dont feel their pain but we have felt our own. Think of yourself and how you would feel..if youve ever had a broken leg etc..you know what Im taking about. Thanks and like I said I will have a video up soon!


----------



## beau159

I personally have never tried them, but I am told by others that they are a good boot. 

Classic Equine, Iconoclast, Professionals Choice, Pro Equine .... you can't go wrong with any of them. It's going to be a matter of personal preference.

I myself use Professionals Choice SMB 3 on all four legs and Classic Equine Dyno-Turn bells boots. And that combo has worked well for me. I like the CE bell boots better because they fit my horse's feet better than PF bell boots.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I have a set of the Iconoclasts for the fronts. Like Team Angel said, measuring correctly is important as mine are a tad bit too big. I didn't buy from the manufacturer either, the best price at the time was from- Iconoclast Orthopedic Horse Boots

Can't say whether they are any better than any other boot as I haven't used boots since the original SMB came out...LOL. I have used polos for years and never had any problems. I have used the Iconclasts maybe 20 times, no complaints so far.


----------



## PaintedFury

It's great to hear so many good reviews and the drawbacks to them. I still think they will be well worth the money. I'm up for anything that can help prevent vet bills, or at least the unnecessary ones.


----------

